# 20yd Flechette Can Pop



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a little bonus video that I made after the one I posted earlier.

Fun stuff  !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Jast watched it. Great shooting.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bad a$$


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

All because it gave you a raspberry. Nice shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... Looks like a dead soda can to me!!! Good accuracy.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool.

Is there a how to post on the troll heads?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The troll heads are made by cutting short pieces of paracord, taking the strands out of the outer sheath which is then attached to the end of the dart by "whipping" them on, and using a nail or a little screwdriver or something to unbraid the and fray the paracord husks.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's exactly how I do it, too. You could also bind the braid to the flechette with rubber, just like on a fork.

You're basically just combing the braid out into strands with a one-tooth comb.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, I got the idea from another post of yours :thumbsup:

I've tried securing them with latex but they won't stay.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Also: 325 paracord is much easier to work with than 550. Cheaper, too.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I made some by threading my paracord (6 pieces) on a length of nylon thread with a needle, then wrapping the thread around the bolt maybe 10 to 12 times, hold it tight and pop a blob of super glue on. They are solid.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Deano 1 said:


> I made some by threading my paracord (6 pieces) on a length of nylon thread with a needle, then wrapping the thread around the bolt maybe 10 to 12 times, hold it tight and pop a blob of super glue on. They are solid.


Have you shot them yet?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Always fun blowin up stuff! Heck of a shot too Bud!


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

M.J said:


> Deano 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I made some by threading my paracord (6 pieces) on a length of nylon thread with a needle, then wrapping the thread around the bolt maybe 10 to 12 times, hold it tight and pop a blob of super glue on. They are solid.
> ...


Yes. I'm using black Theraband tube and They're a bit on the deadly side. They're going straight up to the wing nut through 18mm plywood at 12 yard. I can't wait to get accurate with them.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I made a mistake in my last post, I'm using blue Theraband tube. Here's a few pics.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats the kind of penatration i am geting out of mine i made my lasts ones shorter.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Same here. My favorites are made from #10 threaded rod (5/16" or 8mm thread size) and are about 4" long.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

that was fun i bet


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Those look SOO fun! I sense some crafting time ahead at the Moniker house! Great shooting!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Those look SOO fun! I sense some crafting time ahead at the Moniker house! Great shooting!


Sticking the can to the board like that tickles my funny bone for sure.

I would rate flechettes as "experts only". If you (not just you, but anyone. Not trying to single you out  ) has had a fork or hand hit with round ammo in the last couple months I would discourage them from trying this until they really have their technique under control.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good shot MJ! I love watching cans get whacked!


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

after looking at the photos ... sound advice m.J.


----------

